# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh các nhân vật trong truyện Pokemon

## Thinhquang75

​
*Pokemon*
493 JPG | 1000x1000 | 64 mb​
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=3189

----------

